# Nuvens artificiais no espaço?



## Rog (4 Nov 2006 às 23:47)

Cientistas propõem criar nuvens artificias no espaço para diminuir o aquecimento global...

http://www.estadao.com.br/ciencia/noticias/2006/nov/03/230.htm


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2006 às 13:41)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Cientistas propõem criar nuvens artificias no espaço para diminuir o aquecimento global...
> 
> http://www.estadao.com.br/ciencia/noticias/2006/nov/03/230.htm



Ou seja, querem congelar-nos e não sabem como


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2006 às 23:44)

Minho disse:


> Ou seja, querem congelar-nos e não sabem como



Deve ser mais ou menos isso


----------

